# Man as a psychosomatic unity



## cih1355 (Mar 11, 2009)

I've been reading Hoekema's book, _Created in God's Image_, and he says that the Bible treats man as a unitary being. The physical, spiritual, and mental aspects of man are interwoven. Hoekema does not like to use the words, "dualism", or "dichotomy", to describe the fact that man has both a physical side and a non-physical side because those words do not do justice to man's unity. Do you have any thoughts on this?

Hoekema says that man's psychosomatic unity has implications for counseling. When counseling someone, the whole person might need help. A physical, spiritual, or mental problem should not be dealt with in isolation from the other aspects of man's nature. Spiritual problems can cause mental problems and vice versa. Physical problems can cause spiritual problems and vice versa. 

Are there truths about man's nature that cannot be obtained from the natural and social sciences?


----------



## Herald (Mar 11, 2009)

The material and immaterial parts of man are interwoven, but not static. The physical cannot change. One head, two hands, two legs, warm blooded etc. The normative human body has been designed by God (mutations, injuries and intentional modifications notwithstanding). It has a life expectancy that may or may not exceed the average. We can expect no great changes in the physical from generation to generation. On the other hand the immaterial part of man, while starting at a common beginning for all men, is subject to change; although not of it's own volition. The natural inclination of the fallen individual is a physical body that is dying combined with a spiritual nature that is already dead (Eph. 2:1). The new birth is able to transform the immaterial part of man to a living, dynamic state contrary to it's sinful inception. 

The human body, the material, was designed to have harmony with the immaterial. (Gen. 1:26). Sin corrupted both the material and immaterial parts of man and ushered in disharmony. That harmony is restored imperfectly through the new birth; a still fallen body but a new spirit. The harmony is perfected in glory when the new body is united with the new spirit, restoring the perfection of the garden.


----------



## cih1355 (Mar 11, 2009)

If someone has a problem with worry, depression, fear, or ADHD, would that problem originate in man's material nature or man's immaterial nature?


----------



## Herald (Mar 11, 2009)

cih1355 said:


> If someone has a problem with worry, depression, fear, or ADHD, would that problem originate in man's material nature or man's immaterial nature?



Curt,

It could originate from both. If worry, depression, fear, or ADHD is the result of sin then it would spring forth from the immaterial part of man (Galatians 5:19-21). It is also possible that these behaviors could be symptomatic of physiological problems. 

I'll give you a real life example. I've been struggling in an area of my life that has, on occasion, resulted in anxiety and worry. Is anxiety sin? In my case, yes (Philippians 4:6; 1 Peter 5:7). I was anxious for something that I could not control and, therefore, displayed lack of faith in God. I find myself repenting and committing myself to trust God in times of uncertainty. 

Now, there are illnesses that can effect a persons behavior. The most common being general anxiety disorder (G.A.D) and depression. These disorders can be caused by physical problems. A doctor is best qualified to make that diagnosis.


----------



## MW (Mar 11, 2009)

It is true that man is created a unitary being, but the effects of sin have led to a dualistic problem. Sin introduces death and death severs the soul from the body. Given this problem it becomes necessary to treat man as if he is dualistic. There is no doubt that the Bible, taking into consideration the effects of sin on human existence, gives pre-eminence to the soul and its powers; and further, that the state of grace introduces man to a now-not yet condition of salvation which emphasises the blessedness of the soul even while the body remains in a state of corruption.


----------



## Theogenes (Mar 12, 2009)

Man is a duality in unity. And, yes, the fall has disrupted that unity. God formed man's body out of the dust and breathed his soul into him (see Gen. 2:7). Paul and Peter speak of the body as a tent or tabernacle or temple for the soul. Christ is preparing a mansion for us!
If the soul and body are so interwoven as Hoekema says does that mean if someone has a limb amputated that he has lost part of his soul?!?  I think not!


----------



## cih1355 (Mar 12, 2009)

Matthew 15:19 gives a list of sins that come from man's heart. Is the heart the immaterial aspect of man?


----------



## Theogenes (Mar 12, 2009)

cih1355 said:


> Matthew 15:19 gives a list of sins that come from man's heart. Is the heart the immaterial aspect of man?



Curt,
I believe that "heart", "soul", "spirit" are all just synonyms for the immaterial part of man.
Jim


----------

